# 30 gallon sorority



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

Today i was given a free 30 gallon fish tank and i was wondering how many femals can I safely put in a heavily planted 30 gallon sorority


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I think you can safely stock up to 25 girls.  Probably up to 30, actually.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

i'd say 25-28


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Ohmygosh, are you gonna make a journal? 
Can't wait to see your sorority. I'm getting mine tomorrow,
we shall be sorority buddies xD


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

With appropriate filtration, cover, and water changes, you can keep one female per gallon- so you can keep 30 females in there.

Make sure you quarentine them all for at least two weeks and the tank is established before adding them.


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

I never thought about making a journal but ill be sure to put pics and updates on instagram if you would like to follow bradleyjames77, ill probably go with 25 girls, I would hate to overstock


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

bradleyjames77 said:


> I never thought about making a journal but ill be sure to put pics and updates on instagram if you would like to follow bradleyjames77, ill probably go with 25 girls, I would hate to overstock


I'd say starting off with 25 is good, it would give you some space for more later on if you want.


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

Yea ill have to see how it goes, I never had more than one fish in a tank at a time so ill take ot easy at first lol


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

GAh Instagram ! 
Pleassse do a journal! I love to look at other people's sororities lmao.
You don't even have to say anything, just post pics xD


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

Not to get off subject here but pics will definitly be posted on here lol, I cant seem to stay away from this forum beings its my lifeline to betta keeping so im more than sure my sorority will be posted on here starting with pics of my tank tomorrow


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Wooo! 
Can't wait.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Mar said:


> GAh Instagram !
> Pleassse do a journal! I love to look at other people's sororities lmao.
> You don't even have to say anything, just post pics xD


Omg same! I spend hours here admiring sororities. xD


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol, what can I say, it's a guilty pleasure 
(also stealing ideas for my own xD)


----------

